# Oh This Funny Boy....



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wanted to share a few pics before Odie, Missy and I head to the KS show this weekend. This will be Odie's very first show  Odie is forever makin me smile, I love this boy sooo much. Stacia I truely cannot thank you enough. He has mended a hole that I had in my heart and life and I cherish him so. Here ya go, enjoy!!

Mom can I pleazzzzeee get in your lap - 








Izzz boredzzz wif you takin meh pics mom - 








Look at the bees, love this pic - 








Is this not the sweetest face ever  - 








PLAYZZZZ with me Odie - 








I pouncezz on you Missy - 








The staredown to pouncing, lmaoo - 








Staring at who knows what, lol - 








Izzz hidinzz from you mom - 









Ok that's all for now folks, I will post pics of the KS show when I get back, wish us luck, I won't be on til Sunday night or early Monday morning. This will be Odie's longest trip in the car as well. But he gets to see his friend Hero, Loretta's pup that is two days older than him  Enjoy my crazy boy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye. He's so darn cute. Good luck at the show I'm sure they're gunna love him (hugs)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Krystal, I think he will do great, silly boy is loosing teeth left and right, lol. Hugs back


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww, I miss that tiny puppy stage.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

such a cutie pie. Good luck in the show!! Take tons of pics and keep us posted. No doubt Mighty Odin will take first in anything he does.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Great Wink picture.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Awww, I miss that tiny puppy stage.


hahaha I love the puppy stage but ready for him to be a bit bigger, but he fits perfectly curled up next to me, he loves to lay on me, soo need to break that habit now 



EckoMac said:


> such a cutie pie. Good luck in the show!! Take tons of pics and keep us posted. No doubt Mighty Odin will take first in anything he does.


awww thanks Shanna, tons of pics will ensue I promise  And it's Oden with and "e" lol, hahaha I appreciate the confidenced, I am stoked for sure 



NateDieselF4i said:


> Great Wink picture.


hehehe Nate, he is something else that's for sure


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I always look forward to new Odie pics. These are super cute.He's turning into a handsome dog instead of a cutie pie.But that's ok cause I prefer adult dogs to puppies.lol.Good luck at the show girl.I look forward to pics!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good pics of the little goober Tye girl, he is the little ham isn't he! Have fun at the show, you better take lots of pics and no meeting the local law young lady..... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> I always look forward to new Odie pics. These are super cute.He's turning into a handsome dog instead of a cutie pie.But that's ok cause I prefer adult dogs to puppies.lol.Good luck at the show girl.I look forward to pics!


Awqww thanks Lisa, I love takin pics of him, he is super photogenic  And he is gettin so big, goes to the vet tomorrow for his rabies. And thanks for the luck, we need it  Hugs



DMTWI said:


> Good pics of the little goober Tye girl, he is the little ham isn't he! Have fun at the show, you better take lots of pics and no meeting the local law young lady..... :roll:


He is a ttal ham Davo, BBD is such a bad boy, lol, nah he's really a sweetie til he chews u my phone charger, lol. hahah Nah no local law, unless they aer cute and wanna stick around for the show


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures, the last one is my favorite..lol

I cant tell you how happy I am that you have Odie, I love seeing the pictures and how he is helping you heal. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Stacia, he is really just to awesome, he has helped in so many ways, I truely can't thank you enough, seriously. I will til IDK when, lol. We are off to the KS show tomorrow. Hugs to you and all


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

dixieland said:


> I always look forward to new Odie pics. These are super cute.He's turning into a handsome dog instead of a cutie pie.But that's ok cause I prefer adult dogs to puppies.lol.Good luck at the show girl.I look forward to pics!


Took the words right out of my mouth! Lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Ray, thanks


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol such a champ. idk if its just me but he looks like he got alot taller. have a safe drive tye


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Odie is the man!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol such a champ. idk if its just me but he looks like he got alot taller. have a safe drive tye


He is a champ to me Aubrey, this little guy did great this weekend, i will be posting pics and winnings in just a bit  OMG I am sooo glad to be home, wayyyyy to freakin humid in KS lmaooo



NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Odie is the man!


hehehe thanks Ray, I think he is too and he's all mine,


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, he's growing fast! Such a cutie!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you, he is getting huge, he gained 11lbs in one month, he just got his rabies shot and four new adult teeth


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

glad you had a safe trip  but wheres our pictures? 

dang 11 lbs? he's sure shootin up


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

yes where are the pictures?!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am workin on it people, that was a 10 hour drive one way for me, I got home at like 4am something, I was tired today, I am almost done uploadin them to FB, I will post them here when I'm done


----------

